# 400 cu in Eng.



## Fijilink2024 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello! Anyone and Everyone.

I have a1968 Pontiac GTO which has a blown head gasket. 
I inherited this car from my brother who passed on. I like to fix this car. I am looking for a reasonable mechanic
in San Mateo Ca.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome
dammit bro ... so sorry for your loss ... 
I have a few 68's n 9's if you need any verbal help hit us up ...
Im sure your not short on car shows down there ,,,, snap a few pics of what bro left you
and hit a few shows and chat with PONTIAC owners ,,, they/we kinda hang together at shows...
often there is just GM shows or local POCI meetings .... and of course the possibility
of someone here that has a racer uncle that just retired that has a full machine shop just around the corner from you!!

how long has it been sitting with the bad head gasket ? have you pulled the spark plugs ?
is the motor apart ? does it run but steams out 1 tailpipe ?
Is the motor original to the car ? does it just need an engine? good enuf brakes n tires n interior 
to put a 750.00 runner in it to enjoy it and work a few bugs out while building the original...

Scott T


----------

